# What Do YOU Think???



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would think about how often you are planning on using it. If your not going to use it very often then it might not be worth it. If you are going to buy one I think I would get a used one.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

bgood400 said:


> I would think about how often you are planning on using it. If your not going to use it very often then it might not be worth it. If you are going to buy one I think I would get a used one.


 
Thank you I like that idea. There are about 10+ shows I can think of that I can ride western at it's just that western is not my passion like Engish but a lot of people keep telling me D would make a great western horse. I think i would enjoy western trail classes more than western flat, now the western trail classes are limited in this area (maybe 4 or 5 shows) so gah I am just not sure..


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I like doing everything. i would definetly buy a used one like bgood said. So if you decide you want to sell it you can most likely get your money back. I wouldn't go all out on one for it neither, if you plan on using it much


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

if your not going to show a whole lot i would look at a good used saddle so your not over invested


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I would buy a nice used saddle. It doesnt have to have tons of silver on it- but instead a nice clean look. No matter what you go with just make sure it fits you and your horse well


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Thank you everyone. Does any have an suggestions where I can find a good used show saddle? every place I have found that has he silver saddles all seem to be brand new. *


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

www.tacktradder.com is a good site for used tack!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

craigslist, ebay. Alot of Tack shops will have used saddles for sale under consignmnet. We have Tack sales around here too. Thats where I get alot of my stuff.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> *Thank you everyone. Does any have an suggestions where I can find a good used show saddle? every place I have found that has he silver saddles all seem to be brand new. *


whats your price range? I might be able to find something for you.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

bgood400 said:


> whats your price range? I might be able to find something for you.


 
I would prefer $800.00 or less if I can help it. I might go to $900.00 if it's the perfect saddle. I'm looking for a 17" with full QH bars. I would prefer light oil with a dark seat.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

You could probably find a nice Circle y show saddle for that price. Try Ebay. If you can go try some out locally before you bid.


----------

